# Video/Sound LAG



## laxbeast43 (Nov 10, 2006)

I recently experienced video and sound problems with my laptop. Whenever I watch a video or listen to music, the sound and video lags. The sound breaks up and the video jumps. This happens for only a little bit, just when I start the video or sound. It goes on for awhile and eventually stops but sometimes it doesnt. Thanks in advance


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Could you tell us the make and model of your laptop, so we know what kind of hardware we are dealing with?

Does this occur with only particular video or audio file formats, or with a particular player?


----------



## laxbeast43 (Nov 10, 2006)

I am running a sony vaio VGN-FS980 and the problem occurs with both video and sound. Sometimes the mouse is laggy too. When I restart my computer, the windows login sound is very laggy. Also it take abouts 2-3 mins for the windows XP black screen to load.


----------



## TyLamb (Mar 14, 2009)

I am having the same problem. I had to reinstall Windows XP Profession Sp2 because of a previous virus attack. After installing all of the drivers, I was fine, had spybot, norton, avg, and other protection software ready so it wouldn't happen again. Now, I'm having a very bad trouble with lag. Particularly dealing with audio and video. I notice a lot of the time (especially when a EI is running) that the mouse lags, or the computer is running slower than normal. I opened up the task manager and must have had at least ten SVCHost.exe running. I'm kind of stuck on what to do. I stream videos off of youtube, and it's very irritating to have to wait twenty minutes before I can watch the video. I end up having to pause the video, wait for it to load all the way, let it play through, with all the bumps and lag in the video and audio, then replay it so it will run smooth again. I really do not know what to do. I would reinstall the OS, but I have tried that before, and video and audio lag will come up again a couple weeks later. My system info is below. Can anyone help me as well? also, my email address is below, so email me if you can, because I'm very bad at getting back on forums to check. This, however, might just drive me nuts enough to check every couple of minutes if I have to. Thanks

Compaq Presario V5000
Notebook Series
AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile
Technology ML-32
1.79 GHZ, 384 MB RAM Total

Programs Normally run that have problems:
Youtube on Internet Explorer
Finale 2007(lags very bad with playback)


Programs Normally run that work fine:
Norton Antivirus 2009
Spybot Search and Destroy
AIM 5.9
:sigh:



[email protected]ahoo.com

AIM: elementdrache


----------



## ryuiji (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you checked your primary IDE channel transfer mode? If it's set to PIO mode, it will slow down the OS. In case of that, you need to change it to DMA mode.

How to check your current primary IDE channel transfer mode:
- Open "Control Panel -> System"
- Click "Hardware" tab
- Click "Device Manager" button
- Expand "IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers"
- Right-click "Primary IDE Channel" and select "Properties"
- Click "Advanced Settings" tab
- You can see two group-box: device 0 and device 1. Usually the device 0 is your hard disk device. The information of the transfer mode is in the group-box.

To change the transfer mode from PIO to DMA, just choose "DMA if available" from Transfer Mode drop-down box.

If the current transfer mode is still PIO and didn't change, you must uninstall the Primary IDE channel (see http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/storage/IDE-DMA.mspx for the information regarding this):
- Open "Device Manager"
- Expand "IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers"
- Right-click the "Primary IDE Channel" and select "Uninstall"
- Reboot the Windows
- After reboot, Windows will reinstall the Primary IDE Channel again.
- Now you should be able to change the transfer mode agian.


----------

